# Children unsupervised while parents sleep: Is it safe?



## BinahYeteirah

I'm having a little disagreement with someone I know, so I thought I would ask what you think. Is it safe for children to be left unsupervised while a parent is asleep in the house? For the purpose of this poll, please answer for children under age 8.


----------



## BinahYeteirah

If you know any articles or legislation on this topic, please post links. TIA!


----------



## BinahYeteirah

Vote people.


----------



## LoveOhm

I think it depends on the situation. I have my entire home professionally childproofed and really made an effort for my home to not just be _childproofed_ but _child friendly_.... a "no fault" zone where a toddler can freely explore.

While I am OK with my dd exploring, if I were sleep I would want her to explore in the same room with me!


----------



## Katielady

Depends on the house, depends on the kids. 0-8 is a big age range.

Once my DS is bigger, maybe 3, he could probably get up and play on his own while DH and I were still sleeping. We have the house child-proofed, and it's an apartment, so we're within hearing range of wherever he might be.


----------



## rachelsmama

Depends on the kid, the home, and the type of sleep. There's a difference between dead to the world from exhaustion, and catching a quick nap, or between passed out drunk and dozing a few more minutes before getting out of bed.


----------



## Papooses

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveOhm* 
I think it depends on the situation. I have my entire home professionally childproofed and really made an effort for my home to not just be _childproofed_ but _child friendly_.... a "no fault" zone where a toddler can freely explore.

While I am OK with my dd exploring, if I were sleep I would want her to explore in the same room with me!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
Depends on the kid, the home, and the type of sleep. There's a difference between dead to the world from exhaustion, and catching a quick nap, or between passed out drunk and dozing a few more minutes before getting out of bed.

ITA with both. I have a chronic illness. There have been many times when I have been physically/medically incapable of leaving my bed, stuck in an illness induced sleep state for an entire day. I kept a mini fridge next to my bed with snackable finger foods for kiddo, bolted the furniture to the walls, covered outlets, installed a kid proof lock on the bedroom door, etc. for my DD to play on & around my bed. I also made a point of calling my neighbors when this happened so that they could come check on us in their free time JIC.

My daughter is 6 now & we continue in this way today. This past week I was in the ER for pneumonia with fractured rib. She brought my meals to me & sat with me off & on between playing in her own room. I keep a store of organic frozen dinners for her to heat up easily/safely for times like this.

It might not be the perfect ideal, but we each only do our best.

If parents of multiples (with or without other siblings) never let themselves rest while their kids were awake if that happens to be when they need rest most, it could be even more dangerous in the long run. Exhaustion is not your friend when you're driving, for example.

There's a difference between setting the environment up to reduce the risks vs. neglecting one's child.


----------



## Amila

I voted NO, but there have been times (when I was preggo) where she was watching cartoons, and I half-napped on the couch right in the same room. If I even so much as slightly feel like I am going to fall asleep I make sure the doors are locked, the basement, the upstairs are unaccessible, etc. And I fall into one of those sleeps where I am still aware whats going on. So in actuality I don't really"sleep"


----------



## AngelBee

No.

Though I have laid down with the little two while older two watched a movie in the same room. Older two are 6 and 8.

When I say "nap" it is more like day dreaming. I can hear everything going on.


----------



## 4evermom

0-8 _is_ a big range.

Like the others said, it depends on the child and the environment. My home has never been child proofed but my child is sensible, cautious, and 6. He doesn't generally let me sleep while he is awake because he prefers company. But lately I've been trying to take naps when his favorite tv show is on in the afternoon. I used to nap when he does but he stopped napping. I have low level chronic fatigue and I need my naps some days. He usually comes in and talks to me every commercial but sometimes I get a good doze in. I don't sleep soundly so I am hardly unavailable.

I would be concerned about an unaccessible sound sleeper who worked nights and slept all day, leaving a child to his own devices for hours. And I would be concerned about certain children who are less cautious and more exploratory than mine, especially in the 0-4ish age range.


----------



## chickabiddy

Another "it depends". No, I would not have let my toddler wander around the house while I was in my room with my door closed and deeply asleep. My six-year-old in bed next to me, watching a (gasp!) DVD on the portable player while I doze on and off? Yep.

ETA: And not on a regular basis -- just if I'm sick or something like that.


----------



## wombat

I think it's as safe as when children are 'unsupervised' at nighttime when their parents are asleep. No one seriously expects parents to stay awake 24/7.

I remember a recent story where a young child woke early, climbed into a toybox and suffocated before his parents got up. It doesn't matter if it is the parents sleeping during the day or night.

It's commonsense. You don't nap on the sofa with your house unchildproofed and your front door unlocked. Same thing at night. There are simple precautions you take when you sleep whether it's daytime or nighttime.


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Depends on the child and house and how long one is sleeping for! (hehe).

I have fallen asleep on the sofa before. It has never been anything more than an hour. I have certainly not made a habit of it but sometimes it happens. However, I know my son (and my house) and since I could happily leave him unsupervised in a room whilst I go into another room, I am pretty alright with me having a bit of a kip on the sofa whilst he plays near me (becaues thats usually how it happens - I dont feel well, I fall asleep for a half hour to an hour and he just usually plays quietly near me during that time). I also am not sleeping deeply during this time - the smallest little whimper from him and I am there for his need! But thats him, and this house, and us. I dont, for example, feel comfortable doing that at Grandmas house - so I dont! lol


----------



## mamazee

My 6-year-old almost always wakes up first and is up by herself. I don't see how that's a problem. If she were 2, then it would be bad. If it were all day or something, that would be a problem too. But there's no comparison between what's safe for a 2-year-old and an 8-year-old anyway.


----------



## mammal_mama

I voted "depends" because, as others have said, 0-8 is such a huge range.

I think it would be a depressing situation, even for an older child, if the parent were *practically always* sleeping (as in, deeply depressed or something) and the child never got any companionship.

But whether it's safe will depend on the maturity-level of the child, how deeply the parent sleeps, and how available the parent is willing to be.

When I was pregnant with my second daughter, my older daughter was 4, and I felt okay letting her play on her own while I "napped" for 1-2 hours. I didn't really sleep -- just lay in the bed and mentally spaced out for a while. She often brought her toys and played next to me in the bed.


----------



## moondiapers

Under the age of 4, they would need to be in the same room with me. After that yep, no problem. By 4 years old my kids could both get a snack on their own, come and get me if someone knocks on the door etc. They both played independantly in their rooms for most of the day at that age. They only wanted me for meals and a run-by hug here and there.


----------



## thepeach80

I put depends. I will sometimes lay down w/ Ilana in my room (we have an apt that's just one floor) while the boys stay up or usually Evan naps too so it's just AJ up. He watches tv or plays on the computer and they come get me w/ anything they need. Yes, there's more of a mess when I get up and they often eat more snacks than normal, lol, but they're safe and I get some much needed rest.


----------



## eclipse

It really depends. My kids are almost 3, 5, and 7 1/2. My older two regularly get up before me and have for years. My oldest is the type that needs very little sleep, so he's often up by 5AM. He's been getting up by himself since he was around 18 months old. Thinking about it, it sounds awful, but he was really very self sufficient. I would go to work before he got up, dh would wake up when he did (after only a few hours of sleep himself as he worked a late shift) and get him breakfast, change his diaper, etc and then dose while he played. I think DD wasn't much older. The two the older ones would entertain each other for an hour or so while I dosed, especially after I got pregnant with DS2. Our place was child proofed and they didn't do too many crazy things. DS2 though - he's almost three and I don't feel comfortable letting him get up before me, even with the older two around. He's one fo those kids who is into everything and defeated every childproofing device within a few minutes of encountering it. He also doesn't talk well and sometimes it's hard to know how much he understands - I'm not confident that he would come get me if he needed me. I think it's also important to note that we live in an apartment - even asleep, I can hear what's going on in the rest of the apartment, without a monitor or anything. If I was in a big house with two stories or something, I don't think I'd feel as okay with it.


----------



## eclipse

I wanted to add that when I have a newish baby, the older ones have to fend for themselves during baby naps, as I often had no control over whether I fell asleep with them or not.


----------



## KeanusMomma

Ds just turned 4, and for the past few months I have been working evenings, so he goes to bed way before I do, and naturally wakes up before me as well. He is really good about getting some yogurt out of the fridge all by himself, even throwing away the trash and putting the spoon in the sink. He usually comes back in the bedroom and asks me to open the candy he got from Oma last night, or wants me for whatever reason. This past week he has been getting up and doing whatever, but quickly coming back to me to nurse and just lay and cuddle with me.

I voted "it depends" because for a baby, I don't think that'd be right. Wombat mentioned it being the same as at night, and to a certain extent that's true, but not quite. At night, most of us MDC-ers cosleep. We are supervising our children and can generally tell when one wakes up. If not, babies are almost always in some sort of contraption that ensures safety, like a crib. In addition, many small children are active when awake, and (hopefully) asleep at night (aside from those that haven't gotten the hang of the night=sleep thing yet). What I'm trying to say is that if a child wakes up before mom, and just looks at the mobile and coos, it's fine. If the child is already crawling or walking around the house, and mom goes back to bed, I'd say no, unless the child has already demonsrated proficiency with independence.

It depends on not only the age, but the child--some are more high needs or immature than others.


----------



## A&A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
Depends on the house, depends on the kids. 0-8 is a big age range.










:

The 5--8 range is a lot different than the under-5 range.


----------



## MommyJoia

DD#1 (4) yes, she spent a lot of time playing while I slept with DD#2. She will wake me if she needs anything and will not "get into trouble"

DD#2 (1) absolutely not. She climbs, she gets into everything, I can't leave her in any room unsupervised, not even for a second. she is my little chimpanzee. If it can be reached, by stacking something to get to it, she can get it. She can open things my 4 y/o can't, she has no sense of danger.


----------



## hottmama

Depends on the child's age and temperament. MY kids would be safe unsupervised while I slept-- they'd make a hell of a mess, though.


----------



## KarmaJoy

My oldest is just turning 3 so I would say definitely not at this age. She still does crazy and dangerous stuff with innocent items like dining room chairs and books.

There have been times when after being severely sleep deprived for weeks I locked myself in the kids room with them and let them play while I laid down but there was no way they could get out and we were all in one very child safe room together. Even this I only did in an extreme case.

If a kid were 7...I don't know. I haven't had a seven year old but it seems like maybe you could at 7, depending on the child.


----------



## Ironica

I voted "Depends" too. It depends a lot on the child, and even what mood they're in. Our 4-year-old occasionally wakes at 5:30 and can't go back to sleep; DH gets up, gets him a bowl of cereal, puts in a DVD for him, and comes back to bed for an hour or so. That makes me a *little* uncomfy because we're at opposite ends of the house, but I can't conceive of the realistic scenario where he would come to harm while we snoozed away. I can come up with all kinds of wild implausible ones, of course. ;-)

When he was around 2 years old, some days, if I was very short on sleep, I'd doze on the couch while he watched his PBS shows sitting in front of me. I'm not a deep sleeper when on semi-alert like that, so I'd wake at sounds and transitions minimally.

But a kid who was an implacable climber on things they knew weren't safe? Or who was curious about sharp things or electrical connections? Uh, not so much. ;-)


----------



## phathui5

I'd say yes. It's not ideal, but as another poster said, parents can't be expected to be awake 24/7.


----------



## littlemizflava

i live in a apartment so i can hear everything my dd does. when she wakes up first she will go play, eat, watch a movie. she has been doing this since about 2 she knew safety stuff (no stove, no mic, no toster) since 4 she has been able to use the mic and toster. i am also ok with my ds who is 21 months to be up when i am sleeping. he stays close by me goes gets a toy and sits on the bed or on the floor but most times he wakes my dd up.


----------



## treqi

depends on what type of sleep if its a natural sleep that is not disorder or drug induced totally ok so long as the area is properly child proofed


----------



## NightShiftMom

Totaly depends, I work nights from home, my kids go to daycare so that I can safely sleep days...I've kept my oldest home sick and napped on the couch with her baby gated into the same room she is 3.5 and is a quiet calm kid who would rather read or color than anything else. I could and would never do that with her brother, he is a climber and explorer. I would never feel safe with him.


----------



## Herausgeber

Over 5, yes. Under 5, probably not.


----------



## onyxravnos

I agree with most of the others. If the child(ren) are normal over 5ers sure no problem.
Under 5? absolutely no way not ever.


----------



## I-AM-Mother

that *totally* depends on a number of things.


----------



## amrijane128

It depends. Every night we lock up our COMPLETELY babyproofed room and go to sleep on our mattress on the floor. Usually my little girl wakes up before me and plays as she wishes. As I'm sure many cosleeping mamas know, there's a 6th sense, even when you're sleeping. If your newborn stops breathing for a SECOND you snap awake despite how deep of a sleep you're in. Same goes for my daughter when she plays, if I hear a cry whine or thud I'm awake in a second.


----------



## chantald

I voted it depends..
My two older children often wake in the morning well before the rest of the house. They stay in their rooms and play quietly. My oldest knows he is not allowed downstairs and with the gate closed, the middle child can't go there even if she wanted.

I would not feel comfortable with having them roamin the house (even though it is childproof) because nothing is every 100% safe and should they forget they can't go outside and go outside.. well..


----------



## shayinme

Like others have stated there are many variables, ranging from the child's age to temperament, as well as the set up of the house. That said, I used to be a single Mama and there were times when I was bone tired and ds was 3-4 (he is now 16) when I would be on the couch taking a light nap but he would be right in my vicinity. I would have snacks on the cocktail table and pretty much if he moved out of the area I would immediately wake up. Maybe not ideal but at that time in life I worked 40 hours a week, plus went to school and sometimes I was bone tired.


----------



## milkybean

It's such an odd question, b/c that's what happens when families go to sleep.

My husband climbed out of his crib and hid, at 9 months. His mom came in to the room the next morning and freaked out until she heard him. One doesn't think of sleeptime as being unsupervised, but it is, and of course families have to sleep.

I had a friend who was caring for a child that wasn't hers, and he had behavioural problems. He would wander the house and beat up on the other kids. They finally got fed up with it and put a lock on the outside of his door. He told someone, and they were severely warned that locks on the outside of doors weren't allowed. So they just had to let this boy beat up their children and wander their home, b/c they couldn't have someone awake 24/7. There was no winning.

My son sometimes wakes up before I'm awake, and he brings toys into the bed, he looks at books, he talks to me, shoves action figures under me, and so on. It's hilarious, seeing what all he does while I'm dozing. One day he was feeling a little spooked by something, and put a ring of "weapons" around me...Lego "blasters", his light saber, a stick, and so on. I was boobytrapped in case someone tried to get me, I guess.

My brother and I used to get up earlier than my hard working single mom, and she had a whole thing set out for us. Little Tupperware pitchers of milk (so we didn't have to deal with the gallon container), cereal in Tupperware, bowls set out, and so on. We knew the rules, we followed the rules. Of course it was a teensy house and I'm sure she could hear us even while snoozing, but she was getting extra rest.

But I'm sure there are bad situations, too.

I can't vote b/c there are too many variables.


----------



## StephandOwen

It depends. My child? Nope, not safe. But ds has autism so he's not typical. I have gone into that light dozing off state but it doesn't last long because he's bouncing around on top of me







I have alarms on all our doors so if/when he tries to escape I know instantly. Most everything is "Owen proof" in our house.


----------



## pookel

My 3yo, in my house, absolutely. I trust him to fend for himself for a while and come get me when he needs something, and he's been fine for up to an hour or two on his own for at least a year (since his baby brother was born). There's nothing that he can access that could be dangerous to him, and he doesn't get into trouble when I'm not around, as a general rule.

With the 1yo, I might doze in a sealed, babyproofed room with him, but I wouldn't sleep while he just wanders.


----------



## Patchfire

My eight year old? Absolutely. She wakes up before the rest of the house about 50% of the time as it is, and is fully capable of taking care of her needs while we're asleep, as well as showing appropriate judgment about when to wake us up, no matter the time.

My three year old? By himself, no! With his sister, either in his room or watching a video? Yes, because of the aforementioned judgment that she generally shows.


----------



## mama2mygirl

Under eight is a huge range. I'm okay sleeping while dd is awake. I wouldn't have been when she was, say, one.


----------



## Mama Poot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
I agree with most of the others. If the child(ren) are normal over 5ers sure no problem.
Under 5? absolutely no way not ever.

Not ever? Wow, you must be so lucky to always have someone there to watch them while you shower or use the bathroom! What about single parents? What do they do?

I can remember going downstairs on Saturday mornings to watch tv as young as 5 while my mom slept. I never got into trouble, I just watched my shows until she came downstairs. And even though I can't remember it, I know it went on well before that because my mom was a single mom by the time I was 15 months old (and I'm still alive tee hee!) My DH works long hours many days, especially during fall and winter, and there are many times I have to shower while the kids are up. I usually let them watch a video or put up the gate and let them play in their room until I'm done. They're way too young to be alone while I sleep, though. (Paddy is 3 and Henri is 2)


----------



## Breeder

DS1 has been waking up at around 6am. He is a sensible guy in a childproofed house. He plays in his room until 7am when we wake up. He is also six years old.

Before he was around 4 and a half one of us just sucked it up and got up with him every morning at six. But there is a BIG difference between 0 and 8 years old.


----------



## Justmee

Yeah just another it depends. I"ve dozed in the am while the girls were up, but we live in a pretty small childproofed apartment and I am only half asleep. Deep sleep in a big house they could get out or get into things or I couldn't hear them... no way.


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
Depends on the kid, the home, and the type of sleep. There's a difference between dead to the world from exhaustion, and catching a quick nap, or between passed out drunk and dozing a few more minutes before getting out of bed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Under the age of 4, they would need to be in the same room with me. After that yep, no problem. By 4 years old my kids could both get a snack on their own, come and get me if someone knocks on the door etc. They both played independantly in their rooms for most of the day at that age. They only wanted me for meals and a run-by hug here and there.









: to both of these. My daughters can watch TV or play while I sleep, if I need a nap. They are very safe, and always in the same room with me, and I don't sleep deeply. My eldest, now 5.5, has been able to be awake while I'm asleep since she was 4.

Napping while my 2 yo is awake would be something I wouldn't want to deal with - and honestly I don't know if it will be something that I will be able to do when he's my Dds' ages, either. Temperament comes into play, there. (And I hope it goes without saying that I don't doze off at all if my baby is awake.)


----------



## bigeyes

It depends on their ages and their behavior, whether you're childproofed, have pets, so many variables.

I know 2 people who have had their houses set on fire by toddlers.

_Really._









Then there's that awful case in Oklahoma where the people were asleep and the dog killed the baby, and now public opinion crucifies the people who were asleep....who may very well have not even known the baby was not with one of the other adults.









I _can't_ sleep if my kids are up, they wake me up by _trying to be quiet.

_I don't know how to answer this question for _everyone_, but _I'm_ so paranoid I don't think _I_ would sleep with children under 8 awake. I'm always thinking of the worst case scenario, I guess.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I have definitely taken a cat nap on the couch with my son (17 months) playing on the floor in the living room with me. The room is gated off, and totally child proofed, and he has a ton of toys in there, so it works. I usually also nap topless, so he can do a fly by nursing.







I never sleep more than 10 minutes at a time, as I am constantly waking up a bit when I hear him making noise, but it is nice to get some rest, and I feel confident that he is safe.


----------



## PatchChild

I dozed, catnapped with my babe with me. He briefly took to being awake between 2-3 in the morning. Like it or not, I dozed. My being so sleepy would help lull him back to sleep as well.


----------



## kijip

Well, hopefully for the sake of the parents and kids, the parent is sleeping some appreciable amount of hours per day/night.







. Given that a child who is sleeping can wake up at anytime, I can't imagine thinking it is NEVER acceptable. It certainly depends on the child, the age, the location and the type of sleep. I certainly have napped while my son played or watched a video nearby. He is 5, I know he would wake me if needed and I know I would wake up immediately if I heard something I should not, like a thud or a door opening.


----------



## amys3kids

No......its not safe.Even when it is child proof they find things to get into.Just imagine explaining the situation to poison control,when they ask "how long was the child left unsupervised?" I know from experience it only takes five minutes for them to get into something awful. I forgot to metion this really mostly applies to when they are up and around like 1-6 years of age and of course there are a ton of variables involved. Also...my son is into everything!


----------



## Llyra

I go to sleep at night, so my LOs are clearly unsupervised then. But the toddlers are either contained in safe cribs, or asleep right beside me, and that's different from leaving them loose in the kitchen, ya know? So it depends. It depends on the age of the child-- I'd take a nap with my 4 year old awake, but I wouldn't do it with the toddlers unless they were contained or right there next to me.

It really depends. But by 8 years old, I'd think it should be fine, if your child is reasonably sensible.


----------



## UberMama

Depends on the child, the parent, the age of the child, where the parent is in relation to proximity of the child, etc.

My two five year olds and four year old can be in the living room (and stay there!) playing together, coloring, reading, etc. while I nap on the couch. I call it a "nanny nap" as I am not fully asleep. If I hear one walk out of the room, I wake to ask what they are doing. So I am not completely out but I am out enough to get some rest in. I only do this when pregnant and in first tri.. soooo tired.


----------



## dimibella

I voted depends. My 6yo DS, definitely, he is super sweet and very responsible. So if DD and I were to take a nap together I would feel okay with him alone, but I couldn't just take a nap by myself as DD is a major dare devil and gets herself into all sorts of trouble without meaning to at all and it wouldn't be fair to ask DS to be responsible for that.


----------



## ledzepplon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
Depends on the kid, the home, and the type of sleep. There's a difference between dead to the world from exhaustion, and catching a quick nap, or between passed out drunk and dozing a few more minutes before getting out of bed.









:

We've told dd, who is 4, that if she wakes up in the morning before us, she can play quietly in her room or read books, but we'd prefer she not wake us up unless she really needs to. (She's a very early riser, and dh, ds, and I cosleep, so when she comes in it really wakes everyone in the house.)

I know this wouldn't work for every kid her age, but she is pretty well-behaved, and our house is very kid-friendly.


----------



## mama2cal&darby

Forget about the safety issue- I'm just stunned that others have children who LET them nap. My DS1 is almost 4 and I can barely leave the room he is in to go to the washroom! Your kids play quietly and independendly while you nap for 1-2 hours?!? I am speechless...and envious!


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2cal&darby* 
Forget about the safety issue- I'm just stunned that others have children who LET them nap. My DS1 is almost 4 and I can barely leave the room he is in to go to the washroom! Your kids play quietly and independendly while you nap for 1-2 hours?!? I am speechless...and envious!

If it makes you feel any better, my kid has _never ever_ had a nap. He's 11 now, and it used to frost my @$$ when people would tell me to _sleep when he slept._ His bio dad never needed more than 6 hours of sleep a night and I need 8. Guess who he takes after?







:

I feel your pain.


----------



## DoomaYula

I have twin 5yo boys, and I'd trust them individually to be okay while I napped but NOT together









My 3yo usually follows them around or tattles on them or something...

Putting my kids in front of a video and trying to take a 30min power nap (which I'm going to do today) is usually totally futile.

However, to answer the OP: I guess it could be safe, depending on the age and the number of kids and a host of other things. If you'd said ages 5-8 I'd probably say YES it's fine.


----------



## MayBaby2007

It depends on the age, the child, and how child-friendly the house is.

My dd is almost 15 months and I've slept while she was up playing since crawling age (6 mos). I went back to work when she was 5 months, I'm a single mama and I work midnights--I'm nearing the end of 16 hours now (3pm-11pm and 11pm-7am).

When I pick her up this morning I'll play with her and try to get her sleepy. But if I can't hold my head up any longer, I'll put her in the bedroom with me and I'll drift off to sleep while she plays. Eventually she'll lay down with me and take a nap. There are honestly zero "no's" in my house. My house is very toddler friendly and safe.

I often sleep through her whining. But if she cries an "I need you right now or something is wrong" I wake immidiately. My sleeping brain can diferentiate between her cries. I can usually get an hour or two at the most before dd makes me get out of bed. Flame all you want but it works for us and I have to sleep. Mama exhausted :yawning:


----------



## fiveyearsapart

My 7 year old: yes
My 2 year old: heck no!
For us it would be okay at around age 5.


----------



## silversparrow

Definitely depends on the situation. My son was ready to get up by himself on the weekends at about 5 1/2. That's when he had learned how to turn on the cartoons himself, grab a banana to eat, and knew not to answer the door. And he knew that he could come wake us up any time if he was hungry or lonely, be he is usually just happy to get TV time. At 6 1//2 now, he is able to play nintendo and usually lets us sleep until 8 or 9. (He tends to wake up around 7:30-8). He also is an only child (until Nov  )and enjoys reading, colouring, and playing alone. 

There were times when he was a baby/toddler and a terrible sleeper that I slept while in the same room because I was desperate. Either the living room or bedroom which were both childproofed with baby gates or closed doors, and put sesame street on netflix to keep him happy while he played with toys. Sometimes a mama's just gotta sleep! Thank god for netflix.


----------

